# I got my Ohio Public Land Monster



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

That is a buck and a half. My complements in a nice buck. What county; asking as a former Buckeye. Used to live in Franklin and Muskingum counties back in the late Bronze Age.


----------



## Catchin'Deers2 (2 mo ago)

I killed him in Adams county chasing does.


----------



## Catchin'Deers2 (2 mo ago)




----------



## Confeder8archer (3 mo ago)

Nice job, congrats. In central Florida I only see deer like that on the internet.


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

GNARLY buck!! Does not look like you'll be salvaging much heart meat either ...props!!


----------



## Catchin'Deers2 (2 mo ago)

It's definitely my biggest by far and being from Georgia you dream for that 120-130 class buck and settled for less. It's a whole different ball game once you go to the Midwest they have the bucks of a life time.


----------



## Mike H13 (2 mo ago)

Catchin'Deers2 said:


> View attachment 7747656
> 
> View attachment 7747657
> 
> ...


Congratulation’s Awesome!!! Buck


----------



## B Roberts (3 mo ago)

Confeder8archer said:


> Nice job, congrats. In central Florida I only see deer like that on the internet.


Florida has 200 inch giant bucks just keep after ‘em.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Fantastic buck……..congratulations and great looking mount!


----------



## Pointerdog (Jun 11, 2021)

great buck, on public no less!


----------



## RH1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow , living in Ohio and knowing what the pressure is like on public, many props to you!


----------



## NockWorst (3 mo ago)

Catchin'Deers2 said:


> I killed him in Adams county chasing does.


My neighbor recently hunted there and blanked!


----------



## jcaporaletti (9 mo ago)

that is a dandy.


----------



## 1-bighunter (Feb 23, 2007)

Awesome buck, great shot and a very nice mount.


----------



## mjgray123 (Apr 15, 2018)

Beautiful buck


----------



## Mdfowlman2 (May 19, 2021)

Amazing deer, gonna be hard to top that one


----------



## 2bowme (Nov 4, 2016)

Great Buck and the taxidermy work looks decent too


----------



## WesternWild (May 23, 2020)

Sheeeesh, sweet buck!


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

Congrats on getting it done. That buck didn’t survive on public land being stupid.


----------

